# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Slab rebate

## Doc0055

Hi all,
after 8 months of digging and compacting the shed site, I am now ready to pour the slab for my new 9x6 shed. That is if it ever stops raining, sorry to every one who needs rain.  
I would like to place a rebate around the edge of the slab, so that the tin comes down the side and laps over the edge of the slab. Any suggestions on how deep should I make this rebate. The shed is a Ranbuilt kit. 
A pic of the site work, pipe bridge over open storm water drain, 2 retaining walls, driveway to shed. Not too many flat areas in this neck of the woods.

----------


## ausdesign

Don't quite follow -
normally you wouldn't have any rebate in the slab.

----------


## Buggermedumplings

I would not worry about having a rebate.  Simply run the wall sheeting over the slab edge 50mm or so.

----------


## Terrian

what he ^^^ said, just pour the slab and have the walls come down 50mm past the slab hight.

----------


## Harry72

Or you could erect the shed then pour the slab... vermin proof as you can get it.

----------


## Wombat2

There is a shed kit manufacturer here in Qld (sorry don't have the site at work) that suggest a 15mm deep rebate for their sheds - I gather it is to stop water running in under the walls

----------


## silentC

Mine has a rebate and it's to keep rodents out, not water.  
It's 45mm deep and 50mm wide, with the inside edge aligned with the girts so the wall sheet sits hard up against the edge of the rebate.

----------


## Doc0055

Thanks to all who have replied,
   have decided to do a 35x16 rebate on the top edge of the inside of the boxing. The wall sheets are 30mm longer than the posts.  
   Have friday off to finish the slab site prior to pouring on sat, will post some pic's of the rebate.

----------


## silentC

If the width of the rebate is not at least as wide as the depth of the pans in the wall sheet, there's no point doing it at all because you will still have a gap under the ridges.

----------


## Vernonv

Maybe he is using corro, as I think it's the only one that has a 16mm height. :Confused:  
You might want to double check the profile height of what you are using, because as Silent said, it's not much use if the rebate width doesn't match the profile height.

----------


## Doc0055

The wall sheets have a profile of 12mm, there will be 4mm on the outside of the sheets. And the bottom edge if the wall sheet will sit 35mm below the inside of the slab. 
Made the overall dimensions of the slab 32mm bigger, then screwed a 35x16mm strip around the top edge of the boxing. 
The plan is, once the wall sheets go up. They will sit on the bottom, and hard up against the inside edge of the rebate. 
Slab to be poured this Sat.

----------


## silentC

Looks like you've got it covered.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yonnee

Crikey! How thick's your slab going to be?? 
If that picture's of your formwork, and the top pieces are 35mm, the rest has got to be 10" deep. That's a shipload of concrete!!

----------


## silentC

I make it about 8", which is an inch thicker than mine at the edges. But it's not that thick in the middle. Engineer's detail called for a thickened edge slab, so that's what I've got.

----------


## Barry_White

From an old shed salesman and erector silentC is right on the money. We always allowed a 50mm x 50mm rebate but we always supplied Trimwall which has a 29mm rib height. A bit extra wouldn't matter anyway.  
Just remember the finished size for the slab at the edge of the rebate should line up with the face of the wall girts.

----------


## Doc0055

A big thanks to all, 
slab is now poured. So there is no going back. 
Anyway, after years of taking good info from this site. I would like to give something back. So in the spirit of this forum, I would like to document my progress. To give an alternative.

----------


## Doc0055

Well the boxing is off, the rebate come out great. 
   Lopped a tree that was over hanging the slab. Was going to use it for shade on the shed, but it was dropping too much rubbish. Would have filled the gutters in no time. Dont notice these things when the leaves fall onto dirt.
   Anyway the shed should go up soon, got to finish TAFE. Cant wait, some where better than under the house for my goodies. 
Just a tip, if you are using a concrete vibrator. Then you should add at least 10% more conctete, as it packs down. I was lucky that i had ordered 1/2m more. Was going to have a garden shed if DC and compressor, didnt get it as we had just enough for the sed slab.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Doc,
Are you keeping the Concrete Wet?
Or Hosing it at all? 
I lake to keep mine wet for as long as I can.

----------


## Doc0055

Ivan,
Between the rain and the hose, it has not been dry. Was covered for a week as well. 
Cheers

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Rain :Confused:  :Confused:  
What Rain 
you lucky So-and-So :Biggrin:  
I have done a few slabs.
Like to keep 'em WET for a fortnight at least,
more like 28 Days :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Doc0055

Hi all
The frame is up and 3 of the walls went on today. The rebate worked well, the wall sheets sat nicely on the ledge, making them very easy to position.

----------

